# A Rhinestone Font in 3 easy steps.



## Urbanwear (Jun 10, 2010)

This font may have already been posted or mentioned, anyway I find this font
Dotspecial 
very easy to make stencils, once you get the right sizing it can be used directly to make templates in 3 steps. 

Its not a fancy font but quick and simple and it seems to be free. 

This sizing is for my cutter set up in coreldraw. 
SS10 hole 3.297mm: Font size 105pt.
SS6 hole 2.48mm: Font size 79pt.
or simply adjusted by increasing or decreasing the font size for your correct template sizing .

1) Type in your desired text and see if the job fits better in the SS10 or SS6 size.













2) Right click on mouse and convert to curves.















3) While all the text is grouped delete the filling and give the cutting outline command. CutContour for my Roland. 













Lets say about a minute and the rhinestone template text is ready to cut.

Had some time and I needed something better for my mockups, so I tried to replace the single letters converted in curves with rhinestones using the rStone macro, took about an hour but it worked. 

So now I have the complete single letter alphabet with SS10 crystal stones. In a few seconds I made the SS6 alphabet, just grouped all the alphabet, copied it and reduced the copy to 77%, stone size 2.48mm.












roger


----------

